# AAE Cavalier Elite Finger Tab



## trulyarrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a medium-sized AAE Elite Finger tab w/ Cordovan Face and the tab clearly does not cover all my fingers. Now, I know it's not about whether the tab covers your fingers when straightened, but whether it covers when bent/hooked on the string. 

When my fingers are straightened, about 1/2 inch is exposed on my middle finger and 1/3 inch on ring and 1/4 inch on index. It does cover my fingers when I bend them into the hook, but it just barely clears my fingers (sometimes about 1/16 of an inch sticks out). Is the tab too short and should I get a large? Or will this work? I haven't actually shot using it because if the tab is too short, I can exchange it. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheRohBoat (Sep 4, 2012)

You should probably have a half inch of leather when your fingers are hooked around the string. But that's just me. I think it should be a little small when you straighten your fingers


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Ideally, a tab should be from 1/4 to 3/8 inch SHORT of the tips of your fingers when you have your hook on the string established and some weight on the string. If it is at (or worse) past the tips of your fingers (when hooked) it is too long. The "small, medium and large" designations are for the width of the tab, not the length.

Arne


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

As long as the string doesn't hurt you on release or the tab burns you. If you have any discomfort at all, I would get the larger tab. And also, I'm not a huge fan of the Elite. It's kind of a poorly designed tab in my opinion. I would recommend the W&W cordovan 360 tab.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

hoytshooter15 said:


> As long as the string doesn't hurt you on release or the tab burns you. If you have any discomfort at all, I would get the larger tab. And also, I'm not a huge fan of the Elite. It's kind of a poorly designed tab in my opinion. I would recommend the W&W cordovan 360 tab.


Why do you think it's poorly designed?


----------



## trulyarrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Ah I see. Then medium should work just fine then. I just recently switched over from shooting 3 fingers under with a glove to split finger with a tab so I have no clue about these things yet. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

truly -

The size (S, M, L, XL) of the tab is a measurement of its width, not its length.
The only "length" dimension of concern is that it is covering the fingers when they are hooked around the string and that will always require trimming sooner or later. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## trulyarrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Instead of creating another thread, I wanted to ask another question.

I know that with shooting a glove, you're not supposed to use the crease in your fingers to pull the string back. Instead you're supposed to use the tender part of your finger (the half-way point between the tip of your finger and the first crease in your finger). Is this the same for split finger tab shooting? Or different?

I have noticed that a good number of professional archers use the first crease in their fingers to hook the string (at least with their index and middle), as opposed to the tender part. In Moebow's picture, I notice he also uses the crease in his finger to hook the string. Is this what you're supposed to do with split finger tabs?

Because I have used tabs in the past and found it difficult (and sometime scary) to hook the string using the tender part of my fingers because it always feels that the string will just roll off the tab before release.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Use whatever is most comfortable. I tried using the pads of my index and ring fingers but found they were rather opposed to the strain. Hooking back in the crease of those two fingers eliminated the pain and just feels a bit more natural for me.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Using the "pads" of your fingers (between the first joint and the tip of the fingers) causes much undo tension in the hand and forearm. In the joints is stronger, relaxes the hand/forearm better and allows a better release. 

Arne


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

truly -

No serious archer in their right minds shoots off their finger pads.
It's inefficient and potentially dangerous. 
Makes no difference shooting split or three under. 

Sorry, never heard that about using a glove. 

The first crease (or deeper) is considered a "deep hook", and the first crease is sufficient.
While going deeper doesn't really buy you anything, if it's more comfortable, it shouldn't hurt. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I've read several places relating to NTS that says to put the string just In front of the crease of your index finger and in the crease of your middle finger. 


I tried a deeper hook with the string in my first joint of my index and past the first point of my middle finger - after 2 days of shooting I had to stop for two weeks because it injured my fingers. They were very tender to the touch at the joints. 


Just my experience with deeper hooks .


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

hoytshooter15 said:


> It's kind of a poorly designed tab in my opinion. I would recommend the W&W cordovan 360 tab/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I actually feel its one of the best tabs on the market, from small hand kids to top Olympic competition. Its easy to fit in your hand, parts are easy to interchange from leather to screws to ledge and its very comfortable.
> ...


----------



## trulyarrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated. Yea, I had a feeling that shooting off my pads was a little unorthodox. 

I think traditional shooters that use gloves probably shoot with the pads of their fingers, because I first got into archery as a traditional archer, and was taught to use the pads of my fingers (with a glove), as opposed to a hook to the first joint. Because I did sometimes shoot with a hook (because it was easy for me to pull back the bow and hold) and noticed that the string rolled off my fingers in a strange way and I felt that using the hook put my glove in the way of the string during release, as opposed to using the pads which created less distance for the string to roll off the fingers.

I will try different string placements with my tab this week at the range to see which hook depth works best.

Thanks again!


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> hoytshooter15 said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of a poorly designed tab in my opinion. I would recommend the W&W cordovan 360 tab/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

If a deeper hook is injuring your fingers, there is the distinct possibility that your tab or glove is too thin. With proper thickness, your fingers should never experience the least discomfort. 

A rule-of-thumb often mentioned in this forum is one millimeter of thickness per 10# of draw weight. A single layer of cordovan is 2mm to 2.5mm thick. This rule-of-thumb would imply that a single-layered cordovan tab would suffice for only up to a 25# bow! This is certainly true for my fingers.

My homemade tab is a double layer of cordovan and measures about 4.5mm thick. Even if the tab is overkill for your bow's poundage, a thick and flexible tab will bend nicely and allow for any draw finger configuration with the added benefit of producing an exceptionally clean loose.

You can purchase additional layers for many commercial tabs. The AAE Cavalier, for instance, sells the cordovan face and backing materials separately. 

It's a very simple problem to solve in order to obtain satisfactory finger protection, adjustable draw finger configuration, and a clean loose.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> As long as the string doesn't hurt you on release or the tab burns you. If you have any discomfort at all, I would get the larger tab. And also, I'm not a huge fan of the Elite. It's kind of a poorly designed tab in my opinion. I would recommend the W&W cordovan 360 tab.


Poorly designed??? 

Ok the finger spacer is the binned and replaced with something more comfortable but apart from that it is better then the Soma 1-2 tabs which are more expensive.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mulcade said:


> Why do you think it's poorly designed?


It's really edgy and square, personally, I don't like the shape. I know some people like this tab and do really well with it but to me the design is weird... I feel like I'm wearing a box on my hand and putting it up to my face. I have always found rounder tabs to be way better for me.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why I use the W&W 360


----------



## davemmevad (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, I like a deep hook. That said, I started with the Cav, then switched to a Soma because the Cav twisted in my hand. 
When I fixed my hook and release (I was using my index finger too much), I went back to the Cav! No twisting and yellow ends! I still play with the Soma, but I think I shoot better with the Cav - though mine needs some extra padding cause I'm a wuss.
I tried, and loved the feel of the 360, but the arrows didn't fly consistently for me. 
I agree the spacer on the Cav is icky, but I'm still using it, again, comfort be damned, it's all about the points, and the Cav delivers for me.
Whatever you try, realize it will take a good month or so to sort out a change in tabs, and for me at least it is nearly impossible to just switch back and forth even after they are broken in.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

hoytshooter15 said:


> ?..It's kind of a poorly designed tab in my opinion. I would recommend the W&W cordovan 360 tab.


And there it is again with the put down of a product.

Just becasue it doesn't fit your needs does not mean poor design. If it were so "poor" it would not have survived as one of the top used tabs by recreational and elites alike.

Are there better fitting tabs for some hands.. By all means... If however you are not adapting any or all of your gear to fit YOU, then you still have a LOT to learn. Every body is different. Every hand is different. The way we perceive feel or touch is different. If a tab doesn't fit you and you don't want to modify it, then select one that fits you better. If you want the "best" fit, modify the equipment to match your preferences.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

AAE KSL tab with brass palm plate & finger spacer kit. I love it and can't imagine shooting anything else. My release,follow through , and scores went up when I replaced my cartel version (cartel smart tab) of the elite tab. 

That said - it just fits my hand well & the cartel didn't. I also found I really like a palm plate and I don't like when the edges of a tab interfer with the feel of my hand along my jaw.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Such a "poor design", Park Sung-hyun only managed a 1405 FITA round, three Olympic gold medals, and the Olympic 70M record with it.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is what we offer.

http://www.blackmambaarchery.com/documents/2013_BMA_Catalog.pdf

Gary


----------



## Mindhunter (Apr 16, 2013)

I would like to second Black Mamba Archery (Venom Original cordovan tab with the new axios spacer). Gary posted a link in the post above mine. I cannot compliment this tab enough!!! While I know everyone is different in what they prefer or what feels comfortable, I have not regretting purchasing the two I have for even 1 second. They make a top quality tab for sure (and it can be used with either 3 or 2 finger loops...I love 3, myself). And no...I don't even know anyone at Black Mamba much less work for them, lol. It's just my 1.5 cents for what it's worth


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I have to admit that I have not yet held one of the Black Mamba tabs in my hand yet. 

I have been very interested in trying one out just to see what it feels like. I just have way too many tabs at this point to invest in one "just to check it out"

Some day I'll get a few just so we can let our JOAD kids and club adults try out more different types before they go out and purchase their own.

DC


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Mindhunter said:


> I would like to second Black Mamba Archery (Venom Original cordovan tab with the new axios spacer). Gary posted a link in the post above mine. I cannot compliment this tab enough!!! While I know everyone is different in what they prefer or what feels comfortable, I have not regretting purchasing the two I have for even 1 second. They make a top quality tab for sure (and it can be used with either 3 or 2 finger loops...I love 3, myself). And no...I don't even know anyone at Black Mamba much less work for them, lol. It's just my 1.5 cents for what it's worth


Thank you very much for your support. I know it takes a leap of faith to drop almost $70 on a high end tab that may or may not work for you. My son always has demo tabs with him at every tournament if someone would like to try one out. We developed our low end tab for new archers, but Matt cut one for himself and said it feels the same as his tab. Matt is still shooting the original prototype we made which has a carbon fiber plate with stainless steel threaded inserts. Not a very cost effective material to make tabs out of, so its a one of a kind.

We are very excited about the new starter tab. It has all the same features as the top of the line tab, just very economical materials. We are producing a good quality entry level tab hoping they help new shooters start out on the right foot.

Gary


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Norman2 said:


> chrstphr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris, Replace the finger spacer with an Angel finger spacer and with an elastic strap and it will be perfect. Regards
> ...


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

For what its worth, here's my 2-cents. I think there are no "bad" tabs, so choosing a tab is a very personal thing. And if you're lucky enough to be within driving distance of a retailer, like Lancaster, then you should take advantage of that and try some different ones to see which one fits the best and is most comfortable to your hand. I personally started with the Elite and shoot with that tab for many years. In time though I found the spacer to be uncomfortable. Nothing wrong with the tab, just me. So a couple of years ago I switched to the Black Mamba Venon II with the Axios spacer and have been using it since. Regards, LT


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

trulyarrow said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a medium-sized AAE Elite Finger tab w/ Cordovan Face and the tab clearly does not cover all my fingers. Now, I know it's not about whether the tab covers your fingers when straightened, but whether it covers when bent/hooked on the string.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this will help, but here are the measurements for the different AAE Elite sizes:


----------

